# Current water temperature



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any current lake water temps to report..Debating on whether or not to take off a couple days of work to crappie fish.


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

I was at Salamonie reservoir west of Bluffton Indiana 2 weeks ago, it was 69-70 early, found a few 72 later in afternoon. Going there again tommorow.


----------



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks...


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

10/4/2015 Salamonie reservoir, 65 degrees.


----------



## daddycraw (May 25, 2009)

fished aurora to gmr. avg temp was 70


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

61.4 degrees Saturday 12th at Grand Lake St. Marys.


----------



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

Caesars Creek Sat. was 65


----------



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

Trying to wait til we are @57 or so.....before I go hard for about 4 days....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished a gravel pit in North Dayton yesterday water was 67


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

54.1 degree Grand Lake St. Marys water temp at 4pm Saturday. 3 degrees lower than yesterday. Crappie bite better today. 11 of 12 fish keepers so far.


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

Stillwater River 54 degrees taken today.


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

Rocky Fork 62-64 on Friday 10/16


----------



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the post


----------



## nikmark (May 26, 2009)

61.9 on Paint Creek Lake this afternoon.


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

58 on East Fork by Fayetteville


----------



## OHhio (Jun 19, 2013)

ohiooutdoors365 said:


> Does anyone have any current lake water temps to report..Debating on whether or not to take off a couple days of work to crappie fish.


Not related to lake/crappie, but.

I was on the LMR (greene/warren county) three times in the last 10 days:

Tuesday the 20th was the coldest - 53-56. Yesterday (23rd) it was 57-61.

They are hard to find, but I had some success.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Grand Lake St Mary's - 57 at noon Sunday.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Acton was 57.6 yesterday afternoon and the Crappie must of went shopping for sweaters at Walmart, because a handfull of Dinks is all I could muster


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> Acton was 57.6 yesterday afternoon and the Crappie must of went shopping for sweaters at Walmart, because a handfull of Dinks is all I could muster


51 degree water at GLSM Sunday 11/1. Crappie bite was slow and more dinks than normal...only 3 keepers. If this week's weather doesn't push water temp up, 51 degree water temp should warm up the bite.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

61° on the Ohio River this weekend x 2. 
57° in several of the tributary mouths.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Grand Lake St. Marys.......48 degrees Weds 11th morning.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

44 degrees GLSM Saturday 11/14.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

GLSM Sunday 15th at noon was 46 degrees.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Grand Lake 39.5 degrees Tues 24th at 2pm.


----------



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you all for posting...


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Any water temps for the lmr? I've looked on usgs and couldn't find any info.


----------

